# Friends in Calgary



## Kerrie82 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hiya, I've recently moved to Calgary from the UK and am finding it hard finding places to make friends. Does anyone have any suggestions because although our home is lovely, i'm getting sick of looking at it?  I have tried some websites but they don't seem to be very active. I'm a 30 year old married mum of 1 who loves being active outdoors as much as i love a gossip and cup of tea  
Any help would be fab!


----------



## Lianth (Jul 25, 2013)

Kerrie82 said:


> Hiya, I've recently moved to Calgary from the UK and am finding it hard finding places to make friends. Does anyone have any suggestions because although our home is lovely, i'm getting sick of looking at it?  I have tried some websites but they don't seem to be very active. I'm a 30 year old married mum of 1 who loves being active outdoors as much as i love a gossip and cup of tea
> Any help would be fab!


Just messaged you privately


----------



## Kerrie82 (Jul 24, 2013)

Sorry but i don't seem to be able to reply. Maybe i haven't posted enough on here yet or something!?! 

I'm down in the South SW so quite a way from yours but i'd be more than happy to meet up for a cuppa sometime. Is there any other way to reply privately or how many posts do i need to do? I think i've done 4 or 5 now.


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Hi Kerrie, it looks like my husband is in the process of receiving a job offer so we are hoping to be moving to calgary very soon. I am 35, my husband is 42 and we will also be coming over with a 16yr old son too (my step son), it would be nice to keep in touch to help us both build friendships xx Emma


----------



## Lianth (Jul 25, 2013)

Kerrie82 said:


> Sorry but i don't seem to be able to reply. Maybe i haven't posted enough on here yet or something!?!
> 
> I'm down in the South SW so quite a way from yours but i'd be more than happy to meet up for a cuppa sometime. Is there any other way to reply privately or how many posts do i need to do? I think i've done 4 or 5 now.


Think you may need to have posted so many times before you can reply. Maybe try again and see if it will let you. 

Would live to have.a chat and cuppa, I drive so not a problem meeting up.


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Thank you so much for that Mark.How long have you lived out there?Are you in Calgary?We r looking at making friends with people who are already out there too.Be great to keep in touch if interested.My husband is a joiner,I will be a house wife for a bit as I have a baby on the way and I also have a step son of 16yrs too x


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Mark,we r looking at renting for a while first.Can you advise us where to look online gor the better properties x we are thinking of a condo apartment to begin with.Thanks


----------

